# bird toys from dollarama - is the wood safe?



## nicketynacketynoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi!

We are picking up our 3 girls on 7th Jan and are getting ready to put some goodies in the cage!

We've picked up two dangling bird toys made of white rope and coloured wood blocks which would look very pretty, but I am wondering since they are from dollorama if the wood might be pine since this is cheap, I understand that pine is not good for rats. We are talking about a couple of dollars so I have no issue in throwing these away or recycling them for something else if they may pose a threat, I wondered if anyone else has bought these and used them? If it makes any difference, I am in Nova Scotia so bought these at the Canadian Dollarama.

Also, I have loads of driftwood and would like to pick out a nice piece or two for the cage, however since I've picked it all from a beach I have no idea what tree any of them originally came from. I know I have to pop it in the oven to get rid of bugs, but do I NEED to know what type of wood they are? I have no way to tell so if there is any doubt, I won't use them.

Thanks!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Smell the wood; pine and cedar have a very obvious scent. But, softwoods also are toxic to birds so I would _hope_​ not.


----------



## nicketynacketynoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Nanashi7 - I have had a sniff but am getting no discernable aroma from them at all, great tip!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I would check the little cardboard tag packaging thing, it might say there, I have a bird toy wood thing from the dollar store and don't think its pine or ceder. one because of the problem with it for the birds and two cause of the smell. I have had no problem with it. May I ask where your located I've only heard of dollaramas in the states and Canada most people here talk about the dollar tree. I live in Canada that's why I ask I haven't seen anyone else here say dollarama.


----------



## nicketynacketynoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Misty, I did check the tag but it didn't give any info about the type of wood unfortunately. I am in Nova Scotia so yes, we shop at dollarama! You?


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey  im from canada too! I personally havent bought any of the bird toys at dollarama but im gonna say that they should be ok :/


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

nicketynacketynoo said:


> Hi Misty, I did check the tag but it didn't give any info about the type of wood unfortunately. I am in Nova Scotia so yes, we shop at dollarama! You?


I live in Nova Scotia aswell!!


----------



## nicketynacketynoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh cool! We are in Dartmouth, just over the bridge from Halifax! Just realised it wasn't showing my location, so have gone and edited my profile )


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I PM you.


----------

